# glucose in urine at every appointment



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi emilycaitlin,

Im 32 weeks pregnant and at all my midwife/consultant appointments ive had 2+ glucose in my wee (even when i bring my first morning wee). I had a GTT at 21 weeks which came back normal but i had to have another GTT on Thursday as it is still present. The midwife has advised me to reduce my refined sugar intake until we have the results which i have been doing although i am still eating fruit ie, satsuma's etc should i be cutting these out as well?

If my results come back clear does this mean i can go back to eating choco/cakes etc or could it still turn into pregnancy diabetes? my BMI was 19.8 at my first midwife appoint and i have been having regular scans at all my consultant appoints (i see him for a mixed connective tissue disease that i have) and the scans show the baby is growing well and is following the lower line on my growth chart so it doesnt look like im having a massive baby as seems to be common with pregnancy diabetes? also i haven't gained excessive weight during my pregnancy.

If my results come back normal but i continue to have glucose in my urine will this harm my baby or is it only when the insulin levels aren't enough that this can effect the baby's growth and development?

sorry for all the questions im just a bit confused and want to make sure im doing the right thing for my baby.

Thank you so much as always for all your help and advice on this forum   

Jenny x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm not an expert in diabetes but I would think that if this second gtt is ok, you are unlikely to develop it from then, but they may want to follow you up after you have delivered. 
Diabetic babies are only usually large if it is poorly controlled, so it's not necessarily a factor in whether you have it or not.

Fruit does contain a lot of sugar, don't cut it out completely, but if you are eating a lot of it each day, then it probably will
Help to cut it down to one or two pieces each day. 
Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Thank you so much for your quick reply and advice. I will keep you posted on the results and fingers crossed it all comes back clear   

Have a lovely day   

Jenny x


----------



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I hope you're well    i just wanted to let you know that my results came back completely normal so it definately isnt diabetes    me and bump are now back to enjoying the yummy xmas chocs that are going round   

Thanks again for your help. Have a lovely christmas   

Jenny xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, enjoy them!! xx


----------

